#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [作品] 第一套獸装（早做好了→_→）

## ISAACLOU

老早前就做完了，去7月23號魔都獸夏祭的夥伴們我們不見不散~
獸牌:
全身照:

----------


## 狼尾

好可愛!!!
但是可以轉個向嗎XDD為什麼是斜的
想看更多照片~

身體看起來滿合身?感覺上很順眼
不過合身的身體就會顯得頭有點太大了

藍色看起來好清涼 :onion_43: 
在這種大熱天藍色就想要抱下去XD

----------


## 菜鳥

蠻可愛的
不過我覺得有點可惜的地方就是頭髮的部分
如果可以把獸裝的頭髮弄得跟名牌上的一樣立體的話
那就更完美了

----------

